# Every Stage Podium : Lady in the Black Dress?



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

She seems to be on every stage podium. She zips up the riders podium jerseys. She seems to be "handling" the riders on the podium... Where to stand, who's hands they need to be shaking, etc. She's usually off on screen right (rides left) first in the line of officials, but the riders never shake her hand ... 

Who is she? Is she a UCI official. Someone who is a part of the French organizers? I looked and searched but can't find an answering. Any ideas?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Madame Macron looking for a new boy?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics! Pics!

Where be the pics :lol: ?!!


Or it didn't happen  ?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

It looks like she got Bernard Hinault's job.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

velodog said:


> It looks like she got Bernard Hinault's job.


Yeah; I was wondering where the Badger was  this year.


You know, he doubles as a bouncer on the podium  .


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

bikerjulio said:


> Madame Macron looking for a new boy?


Umm....Madame Macron has to be pushing 60.......


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Umm....Madame Macron has to be pushing 60.......


Your point?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> Madame Macron looking for a new boy?


Hahaha, good one.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> Yeah; I was wondering where the Badger was  this year.
> 
> 
> You know, he doubles as a bouncer on the podium  .


Yeah, I been wondering if that's in her job description too.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Umm....Madame Macron has to be pushing 60.......


I believe she's 64.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

This Lady. She was there again today


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

MRM1 said:


> This Lady. She was there again today
> 
> https://www.bethelcares.com/Temp_Img/Screenshot_20170722-160718.png


Yep.


_The long cool woman in a black dress __ !_


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> Yeah; I was wondering where the Badger was  this year.
> 
> 
> You know, he doubles as a bouncer on the podium  .


Let's keep the Pirate chat to a minimum (flipoff)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I take it back. And I have solved the mystery.



> Elsa Boirie ou la beauté d’une sudiste qui rayonne sur la France de juillet














> The other beautiful brunette has been a hostess for several brands for a good fifteen years and replaced this year Bernard Hinault, "Le Badger", as head of protocol for the delivery of the distinctive jerseys to the runners at the end Of the stage.


read some flowery prose ici https://todaycycling.com/elsa-boirie-hotesses-tour-de-france/


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I believe you have indeed solved it


----------

